# I-864



## Ace51 (Jul 19, 2017)

I am having trouble with this form in that I added my wife in Part 2 -1.a (Principal Immigrant). Then in Part 3 - item 28 enter total immigrants you are sponsoring I added "1". When I get to Part 5 - Sponsor's Household this is where the errors enter. Because the form automatically updates 
Item:
1. Provide the number you entered in Part 3 - I added "1". 
2. Yourself - automatic update adds "1". 
3. "If you are currently married, enter "1" for spouse. "1". 

So now on number 8. Add together Part 5, Item numbers 1-7 - Household Size jumps to "3". 

Which household number 3 is inaccurate there is only me and my wife 2. How is this supposed to be fixed? Any suggestions?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In part 5.3 you enter 0

From 5.2 onwards it is asking questions about people who are NOT being sponsored.

Your wife IS being sponsored, so even though you are married you do not enter a 1 in question 5.3.

From 5.2 onward the authorities are determining how many OTHER people, apart from the immigrant, the sponsor is having to support.


----------



## primarysponsor1 (11 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> In part 5.3 you enter 0
> 
> From 5.2 onwards it is asking questions about people who are NOT being sponsored.
> 
> ...


Hi, Asking about this old thread since it is relevant in my case. I am sponsoring my wife and stepchildren who all live outside US. They each have their own I-130s, and I will be concurrently filing the I-864's for them.

"From 5.2 onward the authorities are determining how many OTHER people, apart from the immigrant, the sponsor is having to support." 

- Is this true _across _petitions as well? In other words, since I am concurrently filing my wife and stepchildren's I-864s, my wife should not be counted in 5.3 on my two stepchildren's affidavits, and my stepchildren should not be counted in 5.4 on my wife's and each other's affidavits ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

YOU are the sponsor... the questions ask from the sponsor's situation - so your wife should not be counted as on your step's affidavits and visa versa....


----------



## primarysponsor1 (11 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> YOU are the sponsor... the questions ask from the sponsor's situation - so your wife should not be counted as on your step's affidavits and visa versa....


Hi Crawford, if possible could you check my household size to see if it is accurate? I have 2 stepchildren and 1 biological child. Wife and kids live abroad and I am currently back in the US:

Part 5 Household size on the I-864 I am filling for my wife
Part 5, Item 1: 1 , item 2: 1, Item 3: 0 (since my spouse is the immigrant), Item 4: 3 (biological child + 2 stepchildren), Items 5,6,7 0, total household size: 5

Part 5 Household size on the I-864 I am filling my stepchildren
Part 5, Item 1: 1 , item 2: 1, Item 3: 1, Item 4: 2 (1 stepchild+1biological child), Items 5,6,7: 0 , total household size: 5


Thanks!


----------

